# bleeding!!



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey girls

My friend has just done her first round of ivf(previously done iui) her test date is this fri however on sunday she started bleedin quite heavy,passed a clot and is still bleedin now!!do u think there is any hope for her??she had 1 embryo transferred on day 3!!obviously she thinks that's it but u hear of people bleedin and all still be ok!!she hasn't tested yet and has no plans too :/ any advice??


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I bled 4 days early, full AF and unfortunatly it was a BFN. Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I had bleeding and clotting too, on my first go off icsi,i had a postive testing for 3 days then after the bleeding it was a bfn    got to stay positive, you hear of lots of people having a bfp and they have been bleeding xx


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, I have just had a negative 1st cycle of ICSI with AF bleeding at 10dp5dt, it hasn't stopped yet and tomorrow is OTD.  It can happen that it turns out positive but I think it's the rare cases hun.

xx


----------



## Fizzybee (Mar 3, 2009)

Just wanted to pass on hope. I started bleeding 2 days before AF was due on this last cycle- so convinced all over even had a beer or 2! Devastated. Then- big shock- blood test 2 days later came back positive, HCG at 114. Tested again 4 days later and bloods were 354! I continued to bleed for 9 days- I would say heavy to start with (enough to use a tampon! sorry if tmi) then lighter and lighter. I am now 6 weeks 2 days pregnant and waiting for the all important scan on Monday. The Clinc were very reassuring and said that it happens sometimes. 
Fingers crossed for your friend. I think I have learned on this go that it ain't over till the test says so- keep hope. x


----------

